# Trolling motor/ fish finder on same battery?



## Cmdk_93

I want to install one battery on my boat. I want to run my trolling motor and my fish finder on the same battery. I will also have some small leds but won't always be on. And I have a gas motor so I'll only use trolling motor while fishing. Also will have sole panel trickle charger on battery at all time. Will this work. Will trolling motor interfere will my fish finder? Thanks.


----------



## Fin

You will get feedback to fish finder when you operate the troller


----------



## Cmdk_93

So is there anyway to use the same battery and not get feedback?


----------



## earl60446

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAC-NF-10-10-Amp-Deluxe-Power-Lead-Filter-/251922729701?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7c3cae5

Could try something like this on the fishfinder.

Tim


----------



## Insanity

I'm running a 30# and a Larance 4dsi with gps and mine runs fine. So try it first.
My trans. Is mounted on the TM.


----------



## jd4x426

I run all my electronics off one battery and mines fine. I have a min Kota maxum and lowrance 5dsi that are on together all the time and occasionally have my running lights or bilge pumps on also I've never had a problem


----------



## jethro

Yeah, I've heard the same thing about interference but I have run two different fish finders on my boat and use the same battery for my gas motor, trolling motor and sonar and everything plays well together.


----------



## richg99

Go for it. I've run numerous FF 's off of the same battery and haven't noted any interference. 

It may affect some FF's, but more likely, it is a FF manufacturer's lawyer's way of protecting the manufacturer if their unit does have any issues.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102

you might get issues if you run the FF power wire parallel to the TM wires in close proximity to one another, otherwise you should be OK.


----------



## Cali Duck

onthewater102 said:


> you might get issues if you run the FF power wire parallel to the TM wires in close proximity to one another, otherwise you should be OK.



What he said. I use a fuseblock to isolate circuits. They're not too expesive:

https://amzn.to/1dcGafA


----------



## golfrnut

Agree with the posts just a above. The interference would come from a bleed over from wiring on circuits that run parallel to one another. Running them on the same battery should not pose an issue. If the cables are kept some distance away or they are shielded, you should not have interference issues unless you have issues with current draw.


----------

